# Agway Pellets



## timss13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Anyone buy Agway brand pellets? They say premium hardwood and have less than 1% ash content. Should I have any hesitation using them in a new Quad Mt Vernon insert?  Price quoted was $250/ ton.


----------



## ylomnstr (Jun 12, 2008)

Were they some canadian brand in a white bag?  I forget the name....


----------



## TboneMan (Jun 12, 2008)

When I took a tour of the New England Wood Pellet, LLC, plant in Schuyler, NY last month, there were rolls of bag stock on shelves.  "Agway" was one of the brands.   

Branding is a more of an art than it is a science.  Send out a specification and see who bids on it.  Given their relatively large market area (Penn. to Maine) they may have several different pellet suppliers.  Take a look at the bags to see if there is a manufacturer's address.  Cross reference the address with addresses of other brands to find out who is making them.

It is sort of like looking at the label on the bottle of a craft beer.   Small breweries will often contract with larger breweries to make their beer.   Reading the label often reveals who is "really" making the product.


----------



## ylomnstr (Jun 12, 2008)

I just ordered 2 tons of NEWP.  Never used them before.  Hope I made a good decision!


----------



## timss13 (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks,  I know that NEWP historically has been one of the providers for Agway. I am going to chat with them at lunch to find out who they get all of their pellets from and report back based on that. I heard from one supplier that I should make sure the BTU is around 8800 per bag. Does that sound fair? At what level is it too low?


----------



## johnnywarm (Jun 12, 2008)

TboneMan said:
			
		

> When I took a tour of the New England Wood Pellet, LLC, plant in Schuyler, NY last month, there were rolls of bag stock on shelves.  "Agway" was one of the brands.
> 
> Branding is a more of an art than it is a science.  Send out a specification and see who bids on it.  Given their relatively large market area (Penn. to Maine) they may have several different pellet suppliers.  Take a look at the bags to see if there is a manufacturer's address.  Cross reference the address with addresses of other brands to find out who is making them.
> 
> It is sort of like looking at the label on the bottle of a craft beer.   Small breweries will often contract with larger breweries to make their beer.   Reading the label often reveals who is "really" making the product.




I have noticed there's not allot of info where theses bags come from or who is putting the pellets in the bags.


----------



## buildingmaint (Jun 12, 2008)

My bags say they are made in Richmond Virginia by Southern States Cooperative INC . I also have some bought from Agway that are from American Wood Fibers out of Cloumbia Maryland. I have used Agway pellets for the last three years. Only problem I have had is clinkers on low settings.


----------



## timss13 (Jun 12, 2008)

OK, I just locked in 4 tons on Agway Pellets that are New England Wood Pellet- I was allowed to specify NEWP probably due to our proximity to NEWP. $250/ ton with delivery to be made in August.


----------



## jackovalltrades (Jun 12, 2008)

In Maryland Agway's supplier is Hammer (Hammer's Hot Ones).  I loaded up about a month ago at $170 / ton, cash and carry.  I went through about 2 bags and found them to burn very hot with a little more ash than my previous supplier, but no clinkers.  FYI... this is in a MT Vernon.


----------



## nhdblfan (Jun 12, 2008)

timss13 said:
			
		

> OK, I just locked in 4 tons on Agway Pellets that are New England Wood Pellet- I was allowed to specify NEWP probably due to our proximity to NEWP. $250/ ton with delivery to be made in August.



Was that with delivery?I am north of you up by Lake Sunapee and still looking around for options.I do have a line on some energex 240 but I have to pick it up.

thanks


----------



## timss13 (Jun 13, 2008)

delivery was an extra $50 total for 4 tons so it came out to be $1050. I did not mind since they will hold delivery till late summer at the price I paid today.


----------

